
Google is deliberately deactivating some of its customers' old smarthome devices - r0h1n
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-nest-closing-smart-home-company-revolv-bricking-devices-2016-4
======
Analemma_
Planned obsolescence is bad enough, but this is something much worse and
downright evil. When Amazon zapped people's e-books right from their Kindles,
that got a deserved outcry, but at least that had the flimsy justification of
Amazon not having the rights to the books in question and so they were in some
sense illegal copies. Here the only justification is "Nah, we don't feel like
this anymore", and they won't even let you continue running it at your own
risk with no updates. "Don't be evil" indeed.

